# Pavel Haas



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

No thread for P. Haas? I enjoy his superbly-crafted Second String Quartet - a masterpiece, I'd say.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Portamento said:


> No thread for P. Haas? I enjoy his superbly-crafted Second String Quartet - a masterpiece, I'd say.


And I would agree.


----------

